
Max Levchin: Why It's Time to Reimagine the Financial Services Industry - paulsutter
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-its-time-re-imagine-financial-services-industry-max-levchin
======
pkaye
All will be great until a few years later Affirm gets acquired by an existing
bank for crazy valuations and we get the "Our Incredible Journey" speech.

------
joshmarinacci
The answer to almost all of his complaints is not : have Google do it, but
rather: use a credit union.

